# Replacing Front Skin On A 21rs



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

I just purchased a 2005 21RS and the front outer skin is showing two large dimples. The dealer is having the skin replaced under warranty with a new skin and a redesigned reinforcement, which more fully supports the skin and prevents the forming of future indentations.

Seems like this has been a common problem and some of you have had this skin replaced already. For those that have had this done or know someone that has was installation by dealer as good as it that from the factory in terms of fit and finish, minus the indentations of course?

If there have been negative experiences resulting from this rework, I may decide to pass and live with the dimples. The dimples are only cosmetic flaws that in no way affects the overall trailer function, whereas a poor installation could look worst and could result in water leaks or other possible problems.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I also have a dimple (indention) across the front of my trailer. It is only really visible when you look at the trailer from certain angles. I have the same feeling as you do about it being a minor cosmetic issue now but could be a major leak issue with a bad repair. If it gets worse I will look at fixing it myself.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The front of our 21RS is a little wavy here and there. I do have a little bit of delamination around the top right clearance light. The light was not sealed correctly and it leaked causing the delamination. I had it looked at under warranty and if it ever becomes an issue I think the dealer would take care of it. I don't really mind the few imperfections.

Mike


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello, We also have the "dimples" in the front of our 2005 25RSS.
I wonder if it's the wind force comming across the top of the TV that causes it ???
I don't think I'd trust anyone to correct it and I don't think I would undertake such a project, so I quess I will live with it.
Bob & Judy and our (2blackdogs)


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

while you are looking at the dimples .. take a moment and check the seals running vertical on the left and right sides of the skin.. there was a technical bulletin put out by Outback that said that some of the seals had been not glued properly and gaps in the seals was allowing water in....

My dealer caught mine and not only repired the seals with some super caulk but caulk around all the other vents and roof exposed areas...


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

So has anyone actually had the front skin replaced? I'am interested in how it turned out.

Thanks


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

I have decided to let the dealer replace the front skin on my 21RS. I'll post the results later fro those of you interested. The dealer told the new skin or at least the reinforcement behind it has been improved with more bracing to prevent the reoccurance of dimpling. Also, they told me they have replaced several front skins and the job ended up better than that from the factory.

Unrelated to this thread, I have a question for 21RS owners. How many curtains are there on the queen slide out bed and the shower. I have two on the slide out bed, but there are enough extra hangers on the overhead rail for three separate curtains. Same deal with the shower, I have one curtain, but enough hangers for two curtains. Should there be two shower curtains and three queen bead curtains?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

azx33 said:


> I have decided to let the dealer replace the front skin on my 21RS. I'll post the results later fro those of you interested. The dealer told the new skin or at least the reinforcement behind it has been improved with more bracing to prevent the reoccurance of dimpling. Also, they told me they have replaced several front skins and the job ended up better than that from the factory.
> 
> Unrelated to this thread, I have a question for 21RS owners. How many curtains are there on the queen slide out bed and the shower. I have two on the slide out bed, but there are enough extra hangers on the overhead rail for three separate curtains. Same deal with the shower, I have one curtain, but enough hangers for two curtains. Should there be two shower curtains and three queen bead curtains?
> [snapback]60212[/snapback]​


There is only 2 curtain on the slide and one on the shower. I think the extra may just be there in case a couple break.


----------



## azx33 (Aug 13, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> azx33 said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided to let the dealer replace the front skin on my 21RS.Â I'll post the results later fro those of you interested.Â The dealer told the new skin or at least the reinforcement behind it has been improved with more bracing to prevent the reoccurance of dimpling.Â Also, they told me they have replaced several front skins and the job ended up better than that from the factory.
> ...


I thought that may be the case, but would check here before talking to the dealer. Thanks


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

We have those same extra hangers as well; I don't think that anything's missing.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Keystone buys the curtain rail in something like a 4' length and cuts it off to fit our showers. The extra hangers are on there to accomodate larger showers.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What ever came from these dimple issues on the front? I looked at a new 2005 25RSS with some dimples on the front. Don't think this could come from the TV since it's sitting on dealer's lot. Not sure what delamination is and if it's the same thing. Any more advice on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any pics of these dimples? Are the dimples like blisters or dishes?

Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Does anyone have any pics of these dimples? Are the dimples like blisters or dishes?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]73182[/snapback]​


On my trailer they are dished in. I will look at my photo library and see if I can find one that really shows it.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The 25rss I saw looked like small raised roundish areas that were a bit soft. It wasn't peeling though (yet?). I noticed the front as a whole is not as firm as the side panels. It does not seem reinforced and this seems to be the fix others wrote about in this thread. I didn't see any water damage and the seams appeared well sealed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Mine are due only to lack of support under the skin. NO water damage.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

camperandy, is the lack of support a big problem or just cosmetic? Are they reinforcing these better in 06?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

campmg said:


> camperandy, is the lack of support a big problem or just cosmetic? Are they reinforcing these better in 06?
> [snapback]73254[/snapback]​


Cosmetic mostly and on mine you have to look at it from sort of an angle to even notice it. I have not looked at the 06's yet to see if they are different.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I heard they are reinforced and this appears true from a picture on their 2006 brochere. However, no pic from 05 to compare. Any Outback techs / reps with more info? You can push in the front of the 2005 but not the sides. They are hard and reinforced. I heard something about the front just being hung and this appears to be the case.


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

azx33 said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > azx33 said:
> ...


----------



## Robsaunderseshore (Apr 5, 2006)

We have a brand new Outback 25 RSS. When I was washing it tonight I noticed a large bubble about a foot high and four foot long on the lower half of the front panel under the hitch light. There is no sign of water damage but it looks like it has delaminated. It is soft. We`are taking a 10 day trip next week and I will get it back to the dealer ASAP after we return. This sounds like a common issue on Keystone products. Any sugestions?

Would the new skin help?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have a bubble also on my 2006 23RS but found during the PDI and the dealer took pictures of it and said that they would change the whole front panel. With all the others having this problem I'm starting to worry about the quility of this trailer. I keep my cars and trailers 10 or more years so I would hate to have it falling apart right away.









I also found a split in the aluminum bottom skirt on the drivers side. it goes up about 3 inches then an inch to the front and to the back. Has anyone else had a problem like this. I sure hope the dealer will take care of this problem too, but sense I did not find it until I got home from the dealers I might be out of luck. I guess if they won't fix this under warranty then I will just stop drill it sand it down than weld it with Alumaweld and than touch it up with paint. Getting touchup paint the same color might not be easy.


----------

